# Como limito corriente con una resistencia



## robertoo (May 1, 2007)

Hola

Quisiera saber como se usa una resistencia para limitar corrientes y voltajes (las formulas para hacerlo)

Necesito saber esto para poder empezar a hacer proyetos propios

Lo que necesito saber son las formulas necesarias para calcular el valor de la resistencia y se pudiera, que me explicaran las formulas por favor

Soy un aficionado de la electronica pero casi no se de electronica anlogica(corrientes, voltajes, y cosas de lectricidad basica) conozco la ley de I V y C, se de electronica digital

E stoy aprendiendo a programar en c++ y conozco muy bien el BASIC para PIC teoricamente 

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2007)

Para limitar corriente debes poner en serie a la resistencia con el circuito al que vas a limitar. el valor sera . R = V / I , donde V es el voltaje de la fuente  e I es la corriente que quieres limitar.

Para limitar voltajes , lo mas sencillo es utilizar diodos zener,  existen de varios valores dependiendo del voltaje a limitar.


----------



## robertoo (May 2, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta Mabauti, 

pero ahora como uso el diodo para limitar la corriente?


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2007)

wikipedia es tu amiga:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## canales (May 3, 2007)

Hola robertoo.

Veo que tienes mucho interés en la electrónica. Te recomiendo que compres el libro ''Principios de Electrónica'' de Albert Paul Malvino. Es muy bueno para comenzar en la electrónica.

Saludos...


----------



## robertoo (May 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu recomendacion canales, intentare comprarlo

Saludos


----------

